# First ISOMs.....



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, here we go. This weekend I'm going to enjoy my first ISOM. Wish me luck! 



:ss

........at least, I hope they are real.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Enjoy! You'll never be the same again, Bro! The slope gets very steep, now!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

You been getting all your cigars with origins north of Miami before this?:r

Looks tasty though :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no turning back once you have been to the Dark Side!:ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

NICE!! Be sure to let us know what you think! :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, those aren't real. Better hand them over to the faux police. Namely ME! :ss


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Bax said:


> Sorry, those aren't real. Better hand them over to the faux police. Namely ME! :ss


:r No way man! I'll take my chances!


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Good 4 you! You'll find that some are WONDERUL, others are only fair. As with NCs, it's all a matter of taste. Hope yours are all the former!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

And awaaaaaaaay you go! :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Enjoy your *CUBAN *cigars. :ss

Aren't most cigars from an isom?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I had a BBF last weekend, was so unimpressed, was bummed.

Is that what that is?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

i have a feeling they won't be your last.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Enjoy your *CUBAN *cigars. :ss
> 
> Aren't most cigars from an isom?


OMG. you are certainly in trouble now. You typed CUBAN CIGARS.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> OMG. you are certainly in trouble now. You typed CUBAN CIGARS.


What can I say.............I'm a rebel.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chippewastud79 said:


> You been getting all your cigars with origins north of Miami before this?:r
> 
> Looks tasty though :tu


:r:r plenty of Islands south


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

NCRadioMan said:


> Enjoy your *CUBAN *cigars. :ss
> 
> Aren't most cigars from an isom?


mine must be fakes, they were from INOM:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> OMG. you are certainly in trouble now. You typed CUBAN CIGARS.


:r And you didn't  I'm wanting some rum from ISOM


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never had a cigar from Antarctica...but enjoy your cuban cigars.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

:mn Ok, Ok, ISOM, Habanos, CC's, etc. whatever you want to call them, I'm gonna smoke my first one this weekend baby!!! :ss:ss:ss


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Enjoy your *CUBAN *cigars. :ss
> 
> Aren't most cigars from an isom?


Honduras & Nicaragua aren't islands.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Honduras & Nicaragua aren't islands.


Sherlock, where is the DR?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Enjoy the Bolivar and Punch!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Enjoy your *CUBAN *cigars. :ss
> 
> Aren't most cigars from an isom?





pnoon said:


> OMG. you are certainly in trouble now. You typed CUBAN CIGARS.


Guys you really need to stop using the "C" word or Carlos is going to show up and we all know what going to happen then.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kvm said:


> Guys you really need to stop using the "C" word or Carlos is going to show up and we all know what going to happen then.


Carlos is my favorite ISOM....Insane Sombitch Outta Miami.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Carlos is my favorite ISOM....Insane Sombitch Outta Miami.


:r originality a 10


----------



## japhi (Apr 2, 2008)

Enjoy your first Cuban. I just smoked my first NC (Gurkha BlacK Dragon) and it was terrible. I've smoked 10+ CC and this was the first smoke my GF complained about the smell.


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

We should test this CC/NC smell theory on my girlfriend.

Send me a box and I'll give you the results exactly 20-25 days


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Costa said:


> I had a *BBF* last weekend, was so unimpressed, was bummed.


So I assume by the title this BBF was NOT cuban?????


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Sherlock, where is the DR?


I believe it's in Manhattan. :chk


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

BigVito said:


> mine must be fakes, they were from INOM:r


Vito gets all his cigars rolled in Long Island... ( They're really rolled in Jersey!):ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bax said:


> Vito gets all his cigars rolled in Long Island... ( They're really rolled in Jersey!):ss


you have pics of the roller


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You will get your chance to aquire more in the pass that's coming to you.

Enjoy and give us an opinion of what you think.

Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope you enjoy them...


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> I hope you enjoy them...


Don't worry, I know I will :tu!

Thanks!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Well good luck! I don't think you need luck though....I have found you smoke them just like NC cigars....don't forget the special dance you have to do before you light it! :ss


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Costa said:


> I had a BBF last weekend, was so unimpressed, was bummed.
> 
> Is that what that is?


Yes, that's what the one on the right is. The others are Punch PC and Boli PC. Maybe I will have a better experience with the Boli BF than yours. I think the Punch is going to be the first one to burn today. I'll post a review and maybe some pics. Only a few more hours till I'm off work today! Woohoooooo!!! :dr


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Blues Tiger said:


> Yes, that's what the one on the right is. The others are Punch PC and Boli PC. Maybe I will have a better experience with the Boli BF than yours. I think the Punch is going to be the first one to burn today. I'll post a review and maybe some pics. Only a few more hours till I'm off work today! Woohoooooo!!! :dr


When it comes to cubans, what one person does not care for, another person will love. Don't expect too much, just let it happen and you will be hooked. I found that with every cuban cigar I smoke, I enjoy them even more.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> When it comes to cubans, what one person does not care for, another person will love. Don't expect too much, just let it happen and you will be hooked. I found that with every cuban cigar I smoke, I enjoy them even more.


Thanks for the advice. I'm not expecting too much, just damn excited to begin the ride. I printed out LacivousXXX's habanos starter list and have probably read it over a hundred times just wondering what it must be like to enjoy these wonderful cigars. I appreciate everyones advice and knowledge on this subject.

Jay


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Blues Tiger said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm not expecting too much, just damn excited to begin the ride. I printed out LacivousXXX's habanos starter list and have probably read it over a hundred times just wondering what it must be like to enjoy these wonderful cigars. I appreciate everyones advice and knowledge on this subject.
> 
> Jay


That is a great list - I used it to select my last two purchases - and will use it as guidance for my next selections. :tu I don't post in this section much, I just read and learn and learn.....


----------

